# Made a deal with MA



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

Dad died this spring and MA has the farm. the ole machine is gonna fall down any day. Made a deal with MA that if my brother and I take it down we would get all that is in it , and everything outside in the wood and line fence. At 82 Ma said OK {barely]. 
Since the shed moved a foot to the south in a week,Gary and I pulled out in the rain most of what was in it. Contents being a 52 DC , 41 SC, 58 800,my personal MM 4 star, MH 68 baler,494 JD planter,oliver 3 bottom plow,IH 2 row planter,old papec hay head attachment, JD 12A combine, M farmall, electric wheel false endgate wagon jack, and a 12 foot walking type seeder, and lots of small stuff. 
If we had a sale, all machinery in and out it would bring only 5000.
Lots of work to take the shed down and clean up. But I think it will be alright:tractorsm 
Don L.
Bad thing is I live 250 miles away:dazed:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Where is the farm??? I'd be interested in that two row planter


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Now Don tell us the truth now. How hard did you have to twist ma's arm to get her to say ok         . I bet you didn't even let her go out to the shed to see what was left in it.         

Ok now on a more serious note, is the 800 a row crop or standard??? 
caseman-d


----------



## Larry A. Lamp (Nov 23, 2004)

*MA's Farm*

What town or city is the farm near? I am sorry about your Dad's passing. I knew about it earlier, but doing what you are about to do brings back old memories that make you relive your loss all over again. Why not list this stuff on e-Bay or would that be too much of a hassle. Take care!


----------



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

*Farm is at Cambria Wisc.*

35 miles north of Madison WI. 
That two row IH planter is on steel. and is been inside
Ma did not give it up too easy. She likes to be the bossarmy , and can't let go. 
Don L.
outta here


----------

